# εξοφληθέν paid in full



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I had waited until the twelfth hour, but the phone call never came from my governor/STBX; so today I retained my lawyer. I feel this was an important step for me in the acceptance process of my pending divorce.

I don't know how others of you may have felt about retaining an attorney, but for me it was my Rubicon. Now that I have crossed the river; there is little left to do but lay siege to Rome. 

I feel a little relief now that I know for sure the direction that my life is headed in, but there is also a bit sadness mixed in. I have chosen to pursue full custody and the house. My lawyer seems to feel that my children will be very useful in swaying the court to my cause. I just really hate to do that to my kids though, but in all honesty she really is not fit to be a single parent of 6 kids. I remember when life used to be easy. *I miss that life.*

LIL


----------



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

LIL, I'm so sorry. I'm not where you are yet, but I'm on that road. We will both find someone who is capable of making a lasting committment. We may never love them as deeply or as profoundly as our stbx's, but it will be honest and true and hopefully til death do us part.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I waited until my ex retained an attorney. It was an indication if I should get a bulldog or poodle to go against him. I ended up with the bulldog. 

It's a big step. I am sorry that things have come to this after all of these years.


----------



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

You will miss the old way of life....I sure as hell did! But, slowly and rest assured, a new life will start to take shape!
Little by little that old life starts to fade and the new beginning you started takes shape. A new you will emerge, making your kids and you happy!


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the affirmation sirch. I'm sure a new life will begin to coalesce in the next year or so, until then my plan is to basically just get through it day by day. I'm happy all and all, and I feel at peace for the first time in a long time. I just miss going home to my family at the end of my day.

I had dinner with a friend of mine tonight. He's a retired Army Ranger, and he was basically giving me a crash course on divorced life 101. It was odd to sit with someone who was actually encouraging me to flirt with the waitress. I still consider myself married.

The waitress wasn't too hard. She laughed at all of my jokes, and must of filled my coffee cup nine times. I even got her to eat the Maraschino cherry on my dessert out of my hand. How's that for service? However, Craig was only nominally impressed; he only gave me a B. I never get B's.

He said I was pathetic because I didn't "close the deal". I mocked Craig as I informed him that "I need to get rid of the home I have before I can begin to feel a need to buy another." He informed me that lot's of guys in my position have "two homes". I just don't think I'm capable of sleeping around.

I hate to say it but I'm going to vet the "F" out of the next person that I date. Sadly, I can't imagine there are many uber fit professional woman in the world that like to break things with their hands and feet. It's a [email protected] shame.

LIL


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck. It is sad that it's come to this, but it has come to this.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with you Atholk. A couple of posts ago I likened it to putting down your dog. Having had an additional day or three to ponder it, the metaphor still works well for me.

I'll be fine though. Each day is a little easier. I just wish I could get that friggin Keith Urban song out of my head.

LIL


----------

